# Transferring Shows - Seems Obvious



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

I would love to have the ability to transfer a show from the original TiVo it recorded on to another TiVo in my house. Meaning, I hate having to go to the TiVo in the bedroom to request a transfer from the TiVo in the living room. I would like to initiate that transfer from the living room.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

That would be a very nice option indeed. :up: :up:


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

the ability to delete on the other tivo would be nice too...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> the ability to delete on the other tivo would be nice too...


Seconded! :up:


----------

